# Thomas Watson shipping-any info please?



## scorcher

I have just come across a photo of LADY SOPHIA owned by Thomas Watson ( Sg.) Ltd.In 1962 they had six vessels with a very distinctive livery ;
Light blue hulls with red boot topping and funnels of yellow with light blue band between two red bands.
Their fleet in 1962 ;
LADY SANDRA-LADY SHARON-LADY SONIA-LADY SOPHIA-LADY SYBILLA-LADY SYLVIA.
Could any member please offer details of their operations or cargoes please?
Thanks.


----------



## janathull

On Lady Dorothy in 87 relieving. Registered in limassol. mixed crew. Loaded coal in Southampton for Galway but turned out the wrong type of coal and the reciever refused to accept it. Took it to Liverpool and discharged but suffered a lot of damage to the coamings. Terrible feeder as I remember. Cheers janathull


----------



## scorcher

Thanks for that anecdote janathull. Sound like a costly mistake? . Alan.


----------



## BillH

scorcher said:


> I have just come across a photo of LADY SOPHIA owned by Thomas Watson ( Sg.) Ltd.In 1962 they had six vessels with a very distinctive livery ;
> Light blue hulls with red boot topping and funnels of yellow with light blue band between two red bands.
> Their fleet in 1962 ;
> LADY SANDRA-LADY SHARON-LADY SONIA-LADY SOPHIA-LADY SYBILLA-LADY SYLVIA.
> Could any member please offer details of their operations or cargoes please?
> Thanks.


There was an illustrated company history including the fleet details published a few years ago by the World Ship Society. Not sure of the author. I think Capt. Ken Garrett

No idea on price but one of their numerous contact address's is 
WSS, 
Oakwood, 
21 The Chantry, 
Rooksbridge, 
Axbridge, 
Somerset 
BS26 2TR

Bill


----------



## scorcher

Thank you BillH I did not know they covered the company. I will drop them a line.(Thumb)


----------



## Technorati

*Thomas Watson (Shipping) Ltd.*

Hi,

I worked for Thomas Watson Shipping from 1981-1984. I didn't actually get to see any of the ships (I was only an import clerk at the time) but remember the name Lady Sophia. I think they are still in business:

Thomas Watson (Shipping) Ltd
252 St. Margarets Banks, High Street,
ROCHESTER,
ME1 1HY

Tel: 01634 844632

The owners used to be two brothers (John and Peter Bradley) but I don't know if they are still alive. TPeter Bradley had a son, so he may have taken over th business.

Regards


----------



## Erimus

I thought they had folded sometime at turn of the Century, could be wrong (often are)....their Lady Daphne is the Thames Sailing Barge anchored in St. Katherines Dock near the Tower of London.

geoff


----------



## Pilot mac

One of there ships that sticks in my mind was the Lady Elsie, Master was Ron Wood and typical of Ron the ship was immaculate in every sense. This would have been early 90's. She occasionally ran to Shoreham with Marble from the Med.

regards
Dave


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick

There is a book by K.S Garrett for a tenner on Thomas Watson.


----------



## scorcher

Thank you all for those comments.I have noted them all. Cheers!


----------



## Spurling Pipe

I remember John & Peter Bradley being the owners in 1980s. They had a strong relationship with Doug Reid of Charles M. Willie (Cardiff) in that several ships were chartered to them. The last being the Lady Rhoda.

Dave


----------



## John Lane

Hello I,m John Lane.
I trained on HMS Worcester in 1950/51 and sailed on the Lady Sophia of Thos Watson to get some sea going experience during the summer of '51. 
I then did my time with P&O and one voyage on the Strathnaver as 4/o before leaving to join Union Castle. I left in '61 and took up engineering. I was also an RNR officer for 25 years.
Although retired I continue to write articles for magazines and am the author of The Martingale Chronices using a pseudonym.
My web site is www.litcintsales.co.uk

Recently I wrote an article about my trip on the Lady Sophia and am looking for a decent 'photo.


----------



## scorcher

Recently I wrote an article about my trip on the Lady Sophia and am looking for a decent 'photo.[/QUOTE]

Hello John....here she is in the SN gallery ;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/218935/title/lady-sophia/cat/510

Good Luck!


----------



## dave hesketh

*lady sybilla*



scorcher said:


> I have just come across a photo of LADY SOPHIA owned by Thomas Watson ( Sg.) Ltd.In 1962 they had six vessels with a very distinctive livery ;
> Light blue hulls with red boot topping and funnels of yellow with light blue band between two red bands.
> Their fleet in 1962 ;
> LADY SANDRA-LADY SHARON-LADY SONIA-LADY SOPHIA-LADY SYBILLA-LADY SYLVIA.
> Could any member please offer details of their operations or cargoes please?
> Thanks.


I was deckhand on the lady sybilla,we were carrying petoleum coke rotterdam to newcastle,picked up china clay from charlestown,coal to whitstable,grain from holland,and after i payed off she went to channel islands.brain power not so good nowadays but will try again


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Dave *and a warm welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## scorcher

dave hesketh said:


> I was deckhand on the lady sybilla,we were carrying petoleum coke rotterdam to newcastle,picked up china clay from charlestown,coal to whitstable,grain from holland,and after i payed off she went to channel islands.brain power not so good nowadays but will try again


Thanks for those details Dave. well noted. Heres hoping that some ex seamates see your posting.


----------



## prodda

I did my first 'trip' on the Lady Sandra as a 5-year-old! My Dad, Ronnie Rodda, was an AB on her in the early 60's. She regularly carried china clay from Charlestown (to Rochester, I think).


----------



## Runrig

Technorati said:


> Hi,
> 
> I worked for Thomas Watson Shipping from 1981-1984. I didn't actually get to see any of the ships (I was only an import clerk at the time) but remember the name Lady Sophia. I think they are still in business:
> 
> Thomas Watson (Shipping) Ltd
> 252 St. Margarets Banks, High Street,
> ROCHESTER,
> ME1 1HY
> 
> Tel: 01634 844632
> 
> The owners used to be two brothers (John and Peter Bradley) but I don't know if they are still alive. TPeter Bradley had a son, so he may have taken over th business.


No, not at all in business. As Erimus says, they went out of business at the turn of the century.


----------



## Mikejj

I served aboard The Lady Serena back around 1970 at the time if I recall the fleet consisted of The Lady Serena, Sabina, Sabyla, Sabeena, Sheena, Sophia and one other that I cant remember. The Serena was 199 nett tons, 400 something when loaded. When in ballast she drew 3ft 3inches aft and nothing forward due to her forward ballast tank being inoperable. She was 136 ft stem to stern and 29ft 9 inches in the beam. As 4th hand ( the lowest rank aboard) I had to hand pump 70 galls of fuel into the service tank every six hours. every day I had to do the same thing with 1 ton of fresh water, this with one foot either side of the propshaft. Serena was the first in the fleet of her class and unlike later additions had no roller hatches no electric pumps, no luxuries of any kind. The crew consisted of The Skipper ( name of Pete something) The Mate called Geoff, 3rd Hand John Blackery and myself as the general dogs body. We traded from Dundee in the North round to Charlestown and Par in the South. across to France, Belgium and Holland carrying various bulk cargoes. She nearly sank twice in my time aboard, 1st time in the Royal Victoria Dock when the 3rd Hand forgot to shut the seacock and second time after anchoring up at Garrison Point in the Meday overnight, we pulled up the hook and steamed towards our base at Rochester. A cooling pipe split and filled the engine room (which we had just painted and now had bilge oil right up to the top of the bulkheads. Best part was that on this trip the Skipper was on shore leave and the boat was in the hands of Geoff who had join the Serena as mate after losing his Masters ticket following the loss of his former ship as a result of him striking a 1000 ton barge coming out of Rye harbour. His face was a picture thinking he was going to loose another ship. Anyway some of my memories of life aboard the Lady Serena.


----------



## dick massey

*Thomas Watson Shipping*

My name is Dick Massey
I worked for Thomas Watsons shipping
first as mate in the Lady Sylvia in 1958 then master of the Lady sonia
lady Sarita/ Serena/Sybilla ,and more
but only in there smaller ships trading in the north sea and channel 
trades, I would be pleased to help answer any questions on these ships.
I collected several of there new buildings from yards in the north of
Holland.
also spent a few years with the Lady Sonia on Charter to eastern counties farmers of Ipswich, but with new owners,


----------



## Jacktarjohn

I worked for Thomas Watson's between 1983 and 1990. I sailed on the Lady Rhoda, Lady Dorothy, Lady Patricia and Lady Jill. As an AB, mostly fond memories.


----------



## BazG

I started work from school in the accounts department at Thomas Watson's in 1971 and left in 1974. I remember the Ladies Serena, Sarita, Sheena, Sabina, Sophia and also the Sonia and the Graybank. The Directors were Peter and John Bradley, my Office Manager was Bill Lennox, Andy Gall was in charge of the Agency Department and Captain Brew was Marine Superintendent. I also remember Captains Bowlby, Sampson and Chryssikos. We bought and fitted out a ship re-christened Lady Sandra to run down to Cadiz, I think it was for a sherry run which Lady Sophia was also engaged in. I was sitting in my office one dinner time when I took a call from Captain Potarski of the Lady Sandra on its first voyage out to say he had run onto rocks off Leixoes, Portugal. Luckily John Bradley was in his office to take the call. The ship was holed in the engine room and settled on the rocks. We had regular aerial photos taken showing the deck cargo of containers, tractors and lorry trailers gradually disappearing over the side. The ship was a total write off.
I left shortly after that, but not before I got a lecture from John Bradley about the inadvisability of moving about from job to job. I stuck my next job for 18 years and the following job for 12 years.
All this is really inconsequential, just reminiscing.
BAZ


----------



## jonboy2557

*Thomas Watson.*

My Father Ambrose George Whiting worked for Thomas Watson from age 14, until he retired from ill health in around 1968/1970 ish.

He was called Labour Superintendant when he retired. He and a colleague went to Rotterdam and brought back the tug Maud, which was skippered by his brother, my Uncle, Jack Whiting.

I used to help on the Pulp barges as a kid in he school holidays, when we would tow six barges to the paper mill at Aylesford.

I also went on holiday on the Lady Sophia (staying in the ships hospital)in around 1968, sailing to Messina, Naples and then Genoa before flying home.

If anyone remembers my Father, or Uncle, I would love to hear stories.

Regards

Jonathan Whiting.


----------



## mcs

*lucky*



jacktarjohn said:


> i worked for thomas watson's between 1983 and 1990. I sailed on the lady rhoda, lady dorothy, lady patricia and lady jill. As an ab, mostly fond memories.


you are luck to have lived to tell the tale if you sailed on the lady rhoda!!


----------



## Bill.B

A sailing barge mate of mine was skipper with Watsons. Peter Sharman from Pin Mill. I believe he had the Sandra for quite a while. Never get on a train with him if you are joining a ship. Nearly missed joining Sir Bedivere thanks to sharing the buffet car from Ipswich to Liverpool Street. Really good lad and skipper. We sailed on Lady Daphne several times with Spearo.


----------



## kees de ru

*Lady Sheena (Raider)*



Mikejj said:


> I served aboard The Lady Serena back around 1970 at the time if I recall the fleet consisted of The Lady Serena, Sabina, Sabyla, Sabeena, Sheena, Sophia and one other that I cant remember. The Serena was 199 nett tons, 400 something when loaded. When in ballast she drew 3ft 3inches aft and nothing forward due to her forward ballast tank being inoperable. She was 136 ft stem to stern and 29ft 9 inches in the beam. As 4th hand ( the lowest rank aboard) I had to hand pump 70 galls of fuel into the service tank every six hours. every day I had to do the same thing with 1 ton of fresh water, this with one foot either side of the propshaft. Serena was the first in the fleet of her class and unlike later additions had no roller hatches no electric pumps, no luxuries of any kind. The crew consisted of The Skipper ( name of Pete something) The Mate called Geoff, 3rd Hand John Blackery and myself as the general dogs body. We traded from Dundee in the North round to Charlestown and Par in the South. across to France, Belgium and Holland carrying various bulk cargoes. She nearly sank twice in my time aboard, 1st time in the Royal Victoria Dock when the 3rd Hand forgot to shut the seacock and second time after anchoring up at Garrison Point in the Meday overnight, we pulled up the hook and steamed towards our base at Rochester. A cooling pipe split and filled the engine room (which we had just painted and now had bilge oil right up to the top of the bulkheads. Best part was that on this trip the Skipper was on shore leave and the boat was in the hands of Geoff who had join the Serena as mate after losing his Masters ticket following the loss of his former ship as a result of him striking a 1000 ton barge coming out of Rye harbour. His face was a picture thinking he was going to loose another ship. Anyway some of my memories of life aboard the Lady Serena.


During a "midlife crisis" I sailed onboard the Raider, former Lady Sheena. in 1998-1999, first with 2 UK crew, later with 3 West-African crew, between Colchester, Ridham Dock, Queenborough, Great Oakley etc. to Cherbourg with dynamite and Amsterdam/Wormerveer with wheat and fertilizer. Flag St. Vincent and homeport Kingstown.
She was in a terrible state and just had been sold by Master/Owner Geoff Baker of Colchester to some blokes of Birmingham. I assume this is the same Geoff as described above.


----------



## robpau12

I sailed on the Lady Sandra, March 1964 to September 1964, capt was E Taylor. great little ship,


----------



## HarmOostland

scorcher said:


> I have just come across a photo of LADY SOPHIA owned by Thomas Watson ( Sg.) Ltd.In 1962 they had six vessels with a very distinctive livery ;
> Light blue hulls with red boot topping and funnels of yellow with light blue band between two red bands.
> Their fleet in 1962 ;
> LADY SANDRA-LADY SHARON-LADY SONIA-LADY SOPHIA-LADY SYBILLA-LADY SYLVIA.
> Could any member please offer details of their operations or cargoes please?
> Thanks.


Hi, 

I was a shipping agent form 1968 - 1973 with the SSM (Shipping and Coal Cy) in Amsterdam. We had the coasters of Thomas Watson a lot of times in Amsterdam loading coal for the powerstations in the UK. 

I remember these ships very well, especially the Lady Sybilla. if anyone has a photograph of this vessel I'll be very glad.


----------



## mmargaretchapman

I work't as a cleaner for many year's for the Brother's and then Mark Bradley--when they where on St'Margarets Banks Rochester for 11yrs-:


----------

